# The "My Way" Killings



## Gordon Nore (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.thestar.com/printarticle/762509

It seems that singing Frank Sinatra's "My Way" can be fatal in the Philippines.



> GENERAL SANTOS, PHILIPPINESAfter a day of cutting hair, Rodolfo Gregorio went to his neighbourhood karaoke bar. Putting aside his glass of Red Horse Extra Strong beer, he grasped a microphone with a habitué's self-assuredness and briefly stilled the room with "My Prayer," by the Platters.
> Next, he belted out crowd-pleasers by Tom Jones and Engelbert Humperdinck. But Gregorio, 63, a witness to countless fistfights and occasional stabbings from disputes over karaoke singing, did not dare choose one beloved classic: Frank Sinatra's version of "My Way."


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 9, 2010)

> GENERAL SANTOS, PHILIPPINESAfter a day of cutting hair, Rodolfo Gregorio went to his neighbourhood karaoke bar. Putting aside his glass of *Red Horse Extra Strong* beer, he grasped a microphone with a habitué's self-assuredness and briefly stilled the room with "My Prayer," by the Platters.
> Next, he belted out crowd-pleasers by Tom Jones and Engelbert Humperdinck. But Gregorio, 63, a witness to countless fistfights and occasional stabbings from disputes over karaoke singing, did not dare choose one beloved classic: Frank Sinatra's version of "My Way."


 
_Anything_ can be fatal if Red Horse is involved.


----------

